# Create your fanarts!



## NancyDS (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome to the thread of create your fanarts!

Where you can create or share your fanarts that you have made

In this, for the moment I am not sharing any fanart created by me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Welcome to the thread of create your fanarts!
> 
> Where you can create or share your fanarts that you have made
> 
> In this, for the moment I am not sharing any fanart created by me.


Why would anyone want to share fan art when you refuse to show your own.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 11, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Why would anyone want to share fan art when you refuse to show your own.


I do not know.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 11, 2019)

@NancyDS
Create the salvation of your country, fool.

Or read, _The story of Job_.


I'm your fuckin' whale.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 11, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> @NancyDS
> Create the salvation of your country, fool.
> 
> Or read, _The story of Job_.
> ...


Leave alone.

I do not care about that, what matters is to bring Red Falcon to Venezuela to kill Maduro and thus save my country from the total crisis.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2019)

If you're not sharing your own created fanart then why make a thread?


----------

